# 49 pounder!!!



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

if u dont know the leader for the pensacola peir king tournament is 49 pounds so looks like every body is fighting for 2nd and third place
but not caught by me


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

there is still a long time left. with these storms anything can happen


----------



## p8riot34 (Apr 14, 2011)

My buddy Ronnie is the one who caught it. He came by and showed it off the other night. That thing was a monster!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

49 lb pier kingfish? Heck of catch there! Would be surprised if its topped.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

yea ronnie i know him had a picture of him but never could remember his name but bayslaer u r right i was fishing lasst thursday and i was commiting on how if the storm comes in by friday yall will catch big fish and what happen sunday it poured and a 49 pounder i wish i wwas ou there but there have beeen bigger csught off okaloosa and navvare mullethead


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

The 49lb king was acutally caught in the afternoon after all of the raining had stopped, went out today 2 kings were caught one decent other small, and had alot of fun with black tips and spinner sharks


----------



## PureSalt (May 3, 2010)

Were there anything caught in the afternoon? I left the pier around 12.


----------

